# Best Option For Co2 In Perth



## pbrosnan (18/4/05)

Hi all

Getting the keging set up together (thanks to Neville @ Gryphon Brewing) and was going to go with BOC in Malaga unless anybody in Perth thinks there's a better option. In fact is there any other option?

cheers

Patrick.


----------



## Goat (18/4/05)

I think the choices are pretty limited. In the end I went for BOC cos its cheaper to setup and run in the short term.

Ultimate Air (Ossy Park) might be worth a call - they sell the bottles (as opposed to BOC who rent the bottles) and the refills are pretty cheap but the startup cost of buying the bottle will hurt.

How much did you pay for your kegs?


----------



## pbrosnan (19/4/05)

Hi Goat,

$55 ea. I went to BOC yesterday. Got the gass onto the berr last night. BTW I donlt suppose you know a supply of hose bits close to Dianella? I plan on going to HoseCo on Midvale on the weekend (need a T piece and some Cobra Clips) but would prefer not have to drive that far.

cheers

Patrick.


----------



## Goat (19/4/05)

No worries - there's no looking back now !

I'm not sure what a cobra clip is but Ultimate Air (www.beertech.com.au/) have all of the push-on connectors (www.johnguest.com/) for the gas lines which are great and Oetiker clamps (www.oetiker.com). Their web site is pretty basic, its better to go there and see them.

Their in Osborne Park - that's not too far from you is it?

(no affiliation)


----------



## pbrosnan (19/4/05)

Cobra Clip is a little metal pull together thingy that goes on the end of the lines. That's what Neville at GBS called it. I might give beertech ago. Tried to find what there opening hours were but no success, do you have any idea? The website sucks. Is the showroom better?


----------



## BigAl (19/4/05)

Ultimate Air (aka beertech) are only open weekday normal hours, i.e no thurs nite and no sat morning.

I was there the other week wanting to buy 4 new taps which are on back order from the UK, the CO2 bottle they sell is $300, which is a big upfront cost. The guys there hate BOC (bless them) so are looking at a cheaper source of CO2 bottles so the ouch factor is a bit easier to swallow. no affiliation etc.

Cheers.


----------



## ausdb (20/4/05)

The other problem with the Airup bottles is the wimpy 2.3kg size. At $20 for a fill and $300 to buy its not much of a better buy than renting from one of the cylinder rental (sorry gas companies) especially when 6.5kg of CO2 from them is less than $30 its just the $120 or so they slug you for their cylinders.

I'm on the hunt in the next few days for a fire extinguisher. I spoke with one place in Perth the other day and they said they had plently of steel ones in test they would do a deal on so I will see if they are an option. I'm not worried if its a steel cylinder as its only going to sit in the shed anyway, I have sodastream cyl for travel.

Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## ausdb (2/5/05)

Update on my quest for a reasonably priced supply of CO2.

I found Eversafe fire protection in Maddington really helpful
U 1/ 29 Emerald Rd Maddington 6109 
(08) 9493 2044

Ask to speak to John and say what you want it for, he will sell a 3.5 or 5 kg steel CO2 extinguisher that is in test, filled with the dip tube removed for about $90. Ali cylinders are more and you would need to ask him what he has in stock at the time but for just sitting next to the fridge in the shed I am happy with steel. You will need to give him a bit of warning so don't expect him to have one prepped and ready if you just walk in the door. I was in a real hurry for CO2 so at the moment mine looks like this as the dip tube is still in it, hopefully I wont need the trolley soon!




So for less than the cost of a years rental I own a cylinder with 4 more years left in test, excellent!

Cheers
Ausdb


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/5/05)

Will he refill it?


----------



## JasonY (3/5/05)

Well done ausdb, will be looking at one of these when my BOC dies on me!


----------



## ausdb (3/5/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Will he refill it?
> [post="57235"][/post]​


Yes as long as it is in test (6year test interval on extinguishers)


----------



## barfridge (3/5/05)

That sounds brilliant 

What about the connection from the head of the extinguisher to the reg, what are the fittings like?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/5/05)

Any chance of bringing it to Goats on the 21st?

I have a couple of extinguishers and would like a good look at the reg. adapter.

I spoke to Ultimate Air, and they will refill them if they have the right type of refill valve, which one it is I do not know as the ones I have are both different to each other.


----------



## ausdb (3/5/05)

Bar and Vlad
I will bring it to Goats so you can look at it.

As for the threaded connection, some extinguishers have the right thread on the valve fit straight to the CO2 reg which is a Type 30 14tpi whitworth RH thread 0.860 thou OD(try saying that with a skinful!!!). The one I got had this connection the only problem was the hole in the end of the valve was had a small threaded part for a gas diffuser to screw into which was a bit small to fit the spigot of the regulator into (a slight modification solved that one!). I saw some other extinguishers there that would not even need that modification.

Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## Fammer (3/5/05)

Example of a thread that needs no modification:

(My BFI extinguisher...which is taking agessssssssss to get filled).


----------



## ausdb (4/5/05)

Fammer said:


> Example of a thread that needs no modification:
> [post="57335"][/post]​



Mine looks similar to that Fammer but the hole up the guts of the valve was too small to suit the spigot of the reg. I looked at putting two washers in the reg but decided that I wasn't happy with 800psi being held by only one thread's worth of engagement. I also thought about making the spigot of the reg a bit shorter but decided I didn't want to bastardise a brand new reg (thanks GMK). I looked around Kewdale/welshpool for a place that sold different threaded fittings to make an extension so in the end, modified the valve of the extinguisher with a bit of bravery and a 1/2" drill bit. :excl: 

Cheers
Ausdb


----------



## Fammer (4/5/05)

ausdb,

I don't really understand fully what your saying - you mean the 'obby' bit on the end of the reg didn't fit flush inside the ID of the head fitting?

if you take a pic to illustrate what your talking about it would help me alot.


----------



## Mark blower (4/5/05)

pbrosnan, Where is Gryphon Brewing, I did a search on whitepages (and google) and it showed nothing. I'm new to home brewing so I like to get around and check out different places


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/5/05)

Mark blower said:


> pbrosnan, Where is Gryphon Brewing, I did a search on whitepages (and google) and it showed nothing. I'm new to home brewing so I like to get around and check out different places
> [post="57411"][/post]​



I dont think he really has a shop as such. Hes in Bassendean. The best way to contact him is by email.
[email protected] <[email protected]>
His name is Neville


----------



## ausdb (5/5/05)

Fammer said:


> I don't really understand fully what your saying - you mean the 'obby' bit on the end of the reg didn't fit flush inside the ID of the head fitting?
> 
> if you take a pic to illustrate what your talking about it would help me alot.
> [post="57388"][/post]​



Does this help?



Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## Fammer (6/5/05)

ahh yeah thanks for the picture ausdb now i get what your talking about. Mine doesnt have that problem the 'spigot' goes straight in!

I'll have to take a picture and show you when I get it back form being filled.


----------



## pbrosnan (6/5/05)

Mark blower said:


> pbrosnan, Where is Gryphon Brewing, I did a search on whitepages (and google) and it showed nothing. I'm new to home brewing so I like to get around and check out different places
> [post="57411"][/post]​


Guest Lurker is right, He's can supply grain, hops yeast etc plus some other bits and pieces. Try giving him an email. He is a very good brewer and a very good source of advice.


----------



## big d (6/5/05)

well the gas in perth has to be cheaper than up here.just paid $72 for another gas bottle.


----------



## ausdb (6/5/05)

Big D
The D size cylinder of CO2 is only about $30 for its contents. Its the bottle rental that tends to kill. The funny thing is in the eastern states AirLiquide will rent the steel cylinders for ~$15 a year over here its close to $120 for steel or ali which is why I got my own.

I understand what you are saying tho, in Perth a G size Nitrogen is about $80 and in Broome its $140. No wonder frigging people up there don't use the stuff when they are supposed to!


----------



## JasonY (7/6/05)

ausdb said:


> I found Eversafe fire protection in Maddington really helpful



Well I arrived home today to find no gas in the kegs  it shouldn't be empty so it looks like my leaving the gas on hsa finally bitten me!. I shall be calling this bloke tomorrow to see if I can organise an extinguisher (hopefully by sat!).

Luckily there is some bottled stock to fall back on, the lovely wife has also reminded me I have the sodastream I can call into service also!

A close call h34r:


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/6/05)

Johns a bloody good bloke.

I'm heading down there tomorrow to pick up a lightweight steel extinguisher, diptube removed, valve instead of trigger. Mind you I had to wait a couple of weeks for him to sort it out.


----------



## ausdb (7/6/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Johns a bloody good bloke.
> 
> I'm heading down there tomorrow to pick up a lightweight steel extinguisher, diptube removed, valve instead of trigger. Mind you I had to wait a couple of weeks for him to sort it out.
> [post="62721"][/post]​



I'll second that on John!

Bugger GL a valve would be nice but hey you can't have fun trying ot blow down Goats tree with a hand valve!!!


----------



## Batz (8/6/05)

ausdb said:


> Fammer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand fully what your saying - you mean the 'obby' bit on the end of the reg didn't fit flush inside the ID of the head fitting?
> ...



Ausdb,
I have a reg. like that I use on a Goliaths bottle for my party keg.
The spigot was a pain so I just machined it off , no more problem !
My BOC reg. never did have the spigot.

Batz


----------



## Asher (8/6/05)

I noticed Roy @ TWOC had a length of high pressure gas line + fittings... the sort you use for refilling gas bottles on his shop counter when I was down there last week... He's getting into those smaller gas bottles and a refilling station.... Didn't ask him about $$$ though...

Asher for now


----------



## ausdb (8/6/05)

Batz said:


> Ausdb,
> I have a reg. like that I use on a Goliaths bottle for my party keg.
> The spigot was a pain so I just machined it off , no more problem !
> My BOC reg. never did have the spigot.
> ...



Geez Batz does that mean all that bravery was in vain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goat (8/6/05)

What was the final price on that setup GL ?

(didn't realise you were back - will drop the jugs around)


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/6/05)

Goat said:


> What was the final price on that setup GL ?
> 
> (didn't realise you were back - will drop the jugs around)
> [post="62798"][/post]​



5 kg bottle, lightweight steel, no dip tube, valve on top, 3 years before requiring testing, full of CO2, $90 cash.

But he says hes getting a lot of calls, has been through most of the old bottles laying around, and is going to have to rummage out the back. Price can vary significantly depending on the type of bottle available. Hes not too keen on the old heavy steel bottles as they may not be considered food grade. But he says he could supply brand new bottles and still be competitive with BOC.


----------



## JasonY (8/6/05)

Yer pretty much the same as what he told me GL, waiting on a call back from him once he finishes rummaging about


----------



## big d (8/6/05)

good work perth brewers.next year will be my move to perth so will be in the market for alternatives to boc gas .

cheers
big d


----------



## deadly (22/6/05)

Seams supply and demand is pushing the price up-
got mine yesterday 5kg with 6 years and valve :beerbang: 
SEEYA BOC!


----------



## JasonY (24/6/05)

Grabbed one today, ALI cylinder 5kg with 6 yrs of life, $150. No more BOC for me. Don't this he has any steel ones left, still think its a good price.


----------



## beer slayer (24/6/05)

ausdb said:


> Update on my quest for a reasonably priced supply of CO2.
> 
> I found Eversafe fire protection in Maddington really helpful
> U 1/ 29 Emerald Rd Maddington 6109
> ...


Hi ausdb
Ive only just started running the same setup as yours ( the fire extinguisher) and it seems to work a treat. I haven,t had to yet but, where will you go to refill it? Have you tried it yet and if so where did you go? Also have heard that the gas in the extinguisher is not food grade have you had any problems and have you noticed any difference

:beer: 
Beer Slayer


----------



## ausdb (25/6/05)

JasonY thats a great price, its only 1 fill and a years rental from BOC / AirLiq anyway.

Beer slayer the food grade vs non food grade has sort of been dicussed adnausem here already just search for it. The guys at eversafe are also not prepared to sell any old cylinder which may be dirty inside if its for home brew

Cheers ausdb


----------



## JasonY (25/6/05)

Yep the food grade thing has been convered before. All that said if you are concerned about food grade vs non-food grade then pay the $$$ and rent a BOC one for peace of mind. I think my liver will die before any gremlins in the gas get me 

Was happy with the price as I needed a fill from BOC anyway due to a leaking disconnnect. I asked about refils and John said just to bring it in when you need one (about $30). At the end of the day it is just a fire extinguisher so anyone should fill it however I will take it back to Eversafe as he seems to care about what he sells you.


----------



## deadly (25/6/05)

John at Eversafe has done a good service for us and at a good price- compared to the other companies around,id take it back to him to get it filled


----------



## ausdb (15/11/05)

Well my CO2 cylinder finally ran out last week, after 8 months use. I got it from John back in April and it was one of the first ones he did for brewers. Way back then it was a rush job as he didn't have a lot of stock of good 2nd hand ones available and I needed it for a party so I just grabbed a 5kg steel one with the dip tube still fitted and used it upside down. I rang him last week and said I needed a fill and would he mind taking the dip tube out of it, no problem he said. When dropped it off I also asked if there was any chance of getting a screw down valve instead of the normal one, we'll have a look and see if there's anything that fits your cylinder was the reply. He gave me a call today all finished, dip tube removed with a 2nd hand screw down valve fitted for only $70 including the fill.

Note some cyclinders don't accept screw down valves it depends on the threads in the cylinder so if you want that option make sure you let them know when you buy a used extinguisher.

Awesome so I promised him some beer now I could dispense again

So once again support someone who is prepared to support us and make sure you take him some beer when you visit!!! :chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/11/05)

ausdb said:


> Awesome so I promised him some beer now I could dispense again
> 
> So once again support someone who is prepared to support us and make sure you take him some beer when you visit!!! :chug: :chug: :chug:
> [post="90840"][/post]​



My screw down valve version bottle is getting low, will have to visit soon.

Did he mention any preference for beer type?


----------



## ausdb (16/11/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> My screw down valve version bottle is getting low, will have to visit soon.
> 
> Did he mention any preference for beer type?
> [post="90855"][/post]​



I think he is english so one of your fine ales would probably be enjoyed.


----------



## dougy (28/3/06)

For anyone interested...

Just ordered a CO2 cylinder off John at Eversafe.
For anyone wanting a bottle, Eversafe have a new number (1300 88 2044). Still ask to speak to John - he knows what you are talking about if you mention homebrew.

Got a 4.5kg ali cylinder with new screw down valve for $130. sounds good. Will be ready in a couple of days.

dougy


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (28/3/06)

Hah! ...so it was you that rang him just before I did the other day.
It's between the quick and the dead around here!


----------



## dougy (28/3/06)

I intentially waited a few months to call until a couple of minutes before you picked up the phone 

What did you organise with him Vlad?


----------



## Droughtmaster (5/3/12)

Asher said:


> I noticed Roy @ TWOC had a length of high pressure gas line + fittings... the sort you use for refilling gas bottles on his shop counter when I was down there last week... He's getting into those smaller gas bottles and a refilling station.... Didn't ask him about $ though...
> 
> Asher for now



was there today and asked about getting bottles filled as per the kegking website says they do but Kim Roy daughter said they send em away so a exchange is whats happening there cause i have a brand new bottle and was just checking for future fills
drought


----------

